# Projecting on black scrim



## peacefulone61 (Feb 16, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has ever had success fun projecting onto a black scrim


----------



## Skervald (Feb 16, 2017)

Check put post #5 on this thread:

https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/flying-characters.41337/

It's a little hard to tell with the blue downlight but I'm pretty sure that's a black scrim. The blacks look pretty black but then again, it's all relative. A lot depends on the effect you're trying to achieve.


----------



## microstar (Feb 16, 2017)

I've projected onto a black scrim many times, but don't know if I've ever "fun" projected on one. If you mean "front" projected, be aware that some of the light from the projector will pass thru and create an image on whatever is upstage of the scrim, which may or may not help.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 16, 2017)

I've mentioned this before but a nice and simple museum intro piece in Galena IL - a video of two actors portraying the Grants (as in Ulysses), small video projector, black scrim in an architectural arch, darkened room, a few set props behind carefully illuminated. Quite effective. They do regrettably refer to it as a hologram.


----------



## JD (Feb 16, 2017)

Black scrim is fun! Sucks up a lot of light, but what it does reflect gives you the impression it is a hologram as you don't actually see the scrim that is unlit. The problem is you have to worry about where the projection that passes through the scrim ends up because it will likely be visible as well. All in the angles.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 17, 2017)

We projected onto black scrim as a set piece on Il Trovatore -- you can see it top right in this pic:
http://packinghousegallery.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/SPO-IL-Trovatore-group-2-no-text.jpg
http://packinghousegallery.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/SPO-IL-Trovatore-group-2-no-text.jpg

It was a 3500lm Eiki, IIRC, about 15 or 20 ft DS of that scrim, flown from the grid, and driven by Qlab3 on my MacBook Pro. It worked out quite nicely, though the designer wasn't quite as careful with luminance on the first pass through the images; a couple of them, we had to tweak so they didn't drop out where he didn't want them to.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestions and the samples.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 18, 2017)

A lot depends on what you are projecting. For some useful tips, see this Rosebrand article.


----------



## lwinters630 (Feb 18, 2017)

peacefulone61 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever had success fun projecting onto a black scrim


I've done front projecting on black scrim. I had to use a black curtian upstage of it to prevent light bleed. The colorś are not as bright.


----------

